# Bag lifting catch VS carry up catch



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

what are the pros and cons of Bag lifting catch VS carry up catch


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Bag lifting catch, pros: No sharks. Cons: Have to carry pre-set up float bag with stringer, also you need another stringer if you want to continue to shoot, wouldn't recommend shooting them up anchor line because it could unhook your anchor from the bottom/wreck. So you'll probably need a "live" boat and dive off of a buoy. If you are not experienced with using a float bag, they can be dangerous. Make sure you are totally clear of it before adding air. 

Carry up catch, pros: one stringer for all fish. Easy with anchored boat. Cons: Sharks


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

is there any worry about a shark grabbing it on the way up and making off with your catch and the bag


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

No worries carrying up catch with a Shark Shield. :thumbup:

Working on a lionfish container right now. I'll definitely be sending this one up via a lift bag.

Last Saturday, I brought a bag with lionfish up from 120', by the time I hit the thermocline at around 60' I had to dump my all my BC air. Had I shot a few more, I would have had to release the bag. If you have a large fish on a stringer, you can always puncture the air bladder...not so with lionfish in a bag.

Don't feel like adding more weight to my BC or the lionfish container so I will be sending the container up via an airbag.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

What kind of bag were you using


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

If you have problems or concerns with sharks then I would send the fish up on a bag. I use 15 lb lift bags an over-pressure valve. They are shaped like a safety sausage.

Never had a shark or barracuda mess with a fish on a bag.

I used Shark Shields for many years. They worked well for me. My experience is that their effective range is 10-30' depending on the species of shark and the level of charge on the battery. I don't bother with them these days.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

JustinR said:


> What kind of bag were you using


 One of these. It belongs to a friend.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

Zookeeper is the best and stays nuteral


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

JustinR said:


> Zookeeper is the best and stays nuteral


 I saw it. Expensive with some cheap parts. That's why I'm making my own.

The two plastic attachment points that are used to form the handle (a red paracord is tied to them) are super flimsy. The one I saw on display at a dive shop already had one of the attachment points broken.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

Trust me I thought the same thing after looking into all the parts it would cost me $75 to build one then I found that leisure Pro had the 28 inch one on sale for 100 bucks not worth $25 and aggravation to me what I've seen several people do for the handle is to Lash in a heavy gauge piece of rope with a piece of sturdy tube run over that


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

JustinR said:


> is there any worry about a shark grabbing it on the way up and making off with your catch and the bag


Yep...buddy of mine had that happen.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

JustinR said:


> Trust me I thought the same thing after looking into all the parts it would cost me $75 to build one then I found that leisure Pro had the 28 inch one on sale for 100 bucks not worth $25 and aggravation to me what I've seen several people do for the handle is to Lash in a heavy gauge piece of rope with a piece of sturdy tube run over that


So the handles are breaking.

I looked into buying it but was turned off by the handle. It's not the money. It's just the principle. For $135, they could have designed a better attachment for the handle or a better handle.

It would cost around $50 to make one out of 6" thin walled PVC or $20 using a Kentwood water bottle.

I looked into buying it but was turned off by the handle. It's not the money. It's just the principle. For $135, they could have designed a better attachment for the handle.

Look at their website. Size wise, something similar to their MAX or MAX-XL. That's why I was thinking about sending it up via a lift bag.

Go big or go home. 


http://www.zkstore.com/products.html


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I usually keep a safety sausage attached to my stringer, and we usually do live-boat diving. At the end of the dive, send the fish to the surface and the boat picks it up. 

I don't always send the fish up, but if the dive is sharky, I do.

Last trip out, I had a shark steal a nice mangrove off the tip of my pole spear on the first dive. So I sent our bag of lion fish up to the top. Second dive in the same area, I sent the fish up as soon as it was shot.
The same shark was still around, but he never came closer than about 30'.

I haven't had a shark take my fish after I have sent them to the surface, but I have had aggressive sharks leave us alone after sending the fish up.
Sure, it's possible, but it hasn't happened to me yet.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I carry a lift bag and a sausage. I also carry 2 finger spools. The spools double as stringers if need be. I lift bag my catch every time. If I shoot something mid water column, I weigh the options: hassle of breaking out a spool and a bag (assuming I've already lifted a harvest) or just drag the fish up with me. Sharks usually make the decision for me. 
I've lifted more times than I can count, never had a shark or cuda mess with it. I'm sure one day I won't get to say that anymore, but it is very rare.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Lifting concerns:
Argo makes a valid point. I wouldn't lift up an anchor line. It could pull. 
Don't blast a bag full of gas. It will break the surface like a rocket, dump its gas and whatever you were lifting will come back down. Nasty situation if you were lifting an anchor. 
Like whackum said, get a lift bag with a dump valve. It will prevent aforementioned brain damage. 

We always live boat. My anchor hasn't been past 6' deep in years.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

Well if any of you guys want to trade a safety sausage for a 50 pound lift bag that's brand-new Pm me


----------

